# Sandy in her new do



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She looks good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks adorable!!!! I absolutely love it!!! She has always had the prettiest ears...glad you kept them & her TK!!!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you did a good job and love the long ears, too.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! What a change! This is the clip I'm going to do AFTER I'm tired of the continental (maybe pretty quick after I put her in the conti if I don't like how it turns out)! I'll leave it for a few weeks then I plan to start with the dye! Aren't poodles fun?!? 

Rebecca


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

She looks great! Bet she's more comfortable too - and easier for you to deal with for a while!!


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

She looks like a palomino Clydesdale! Love the topknot too!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I can defiantly tell that she is more comfortable. Before she would pant all the time even when she really hadn't been doing anything (we keep the house right around 74degrees). Guess she's hot natured. 


It was a big shock to us when I first took the hair off. My 4yr Dd and 6yr old Ds said "ewwww" when they first saw her. They hated it. My daughter said "she's not glamorous anymore" (I didn't even know she knew that word! lol) "no more poofy". Now they like it. 

My husband never feeds her unless I say something and since he's seen her with her hair off he's been feeding her his lefovers. She looks so narrow. She probably needs about 3-4lbs on her since I can feel her hip bones.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

OMG!! She is beautiful!! I love the bell bottoms!! I thought she was a spoo until I saw in your profile she is a mpoo! How big is she? Luce is a mpoo also, I think she is 11" at the shoulder and she weighs about 10lbs. - She is 5 1/2 months


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love it, looks great on her! Don't change a thing!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I love my namesake! Lol! She looks beautiful!
Sandy


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Luce said:


> OMG!! She is beautiful!! I love the bell bottoms!! I thought she was a spoo until I saw in your profile she is a mpoo! How big is she? Luce is a mpoo also, I think she is 11" at the shoulder and she weighs about 10lbs. - She is 5 1/2 months


IF I measured right she is right under 16" at 15 3/4" (just measured her). She is 1yr and 4months so I think she won't grow anymore. She weigh's 17lbs but could use another 2lbs. Her breeder told me that her brother is 17".


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the new "do". Keep the ears they are beautiful & go well with the full TK. I think Sandy is a great weight. Don't purposely put on the pounds if will come with age. Believe me it is much harder to lose the weight once on then to get your dog to add on the pounds. Hip bones are just fine to feel on a Poodle. In the pictures Sandy looks great.


----------

